

Show HN: Scraper that retrieves emails based on Google searches - kennyledet
https://github.com/kennyledet/Google-EmailScraper

======
kennyledet
Also, any constructive criticism on my documentation is more than welcome. I
was aiming for terseness.

~~~
gee_totes
This just searches on the first page that shows up in Google results? Is there
any spidering involved?

~~~
kennyledet
Sorry for the late response. You can specify how many pages to crawl by
passing the -pages argument.

